# Solved: Internet connection lost when avast internet security uninstalled



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

I am running Windows 7 - 64 bit on my laptop. I currently have Avast Internet Security installed and I have tried to uninstall the Avast software as I wish to change my antivirus software. I have tried uninstalling in safe mode using the Avast Clear utility. Unfortunately after using this utility the Avast program still remains on my hard drive in Program Files which I then have to delete manually. After doing so and restarting my computer I have no internet connection and the only way I can restore my internet connection is by copying the Avast program back into my Program Files. This is very frustrating and annoying and I would really appreciate it if someone could help me to resolve this problem so that I can remove Avast without losing my internet connection.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

moved to networking forum

This is the program you are using 
Avast	
http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclear.exe
correct

How to uninstall avast and also use the removal utility here
http://support.avast.com/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=504

Have you also tried removing the program via control panel ?



> and the only way I can restore my internet connection is by copying the Avast program back into my Program Files.


 do you mean to just COPY or re-install ?

would you check the device manager and also provide an ipconfig /all when you have the problem

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

windows key and pause Key should open to allow device manager to be seen on laptops may need to use windows key + FN key + Pause Key
if not then

Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you for your prompt and informative response. I have disabled Avast from startup and installed Microsoft Security Essential which is working well and is not conflicting with Avast which has not been uninstalled but is inactive. As there are no problems I will leave things as they are and not worry about uninstalling Avast. Thanks again your help and time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so long as avast is not set to run at all - not in any startups or linked to scan email - you should be OK


----------

